# Crew mutiny leaves ship idle



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From ABC Australia Online - 

_A German owned ship loaded with 72,000 tonnes of AWB wheat bound for Sudan remains idle in Port Lincoln in South Australia. 

Following negotiations overnight, eight crew members who went on strike over pay and conditions will now be sent back to the Philippines, leaving the ship anchored in the port.

Dean Summers from the International Transport Workers Federation says the ship's owners are looking for more crew but it might be hard to attract them.

"I think it will be a couple of days and these guys will be sent home," he said.

"We have got to wait for the Filipino seafarers to join it again, so there will be eight more guys coming onto this.

"Although the guys coming on will have to realise that they will be expecting wages about half the already low international minimum, so it would not be a very attractive deal for anybody."

AWB says its Sudanese customer has been informed of the delay and told there is little cause for concern at this stage._

Rushie


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

Always expect the full range of complaint, real or imagined from an Asian crew once you arrive on the Australian coast. "Right or wrong" they will always get sympathy from shoreside political elements out to obstruct any foreign flag vessel going about its business in their waters.


----------



## KPC (Oct 7, 2005)

Geoff...A bit radical a statement...there is very little trouble of any sort from "Elements" of any sort in this wide brown land. It would have to be pretty serious to get these low paid Seafarers to go out on Strike....I am sure you were well looked after during your tenure at sea.....A lot of the "new Seafarers" are being exploited in a way that none of us would have accepted for a nano second in "the good old days".


----------



## KPC (Oct 7, 2005)

Putting things in perspective
Australian unions have called for an inquiry into the events surrounding the Giant Step's sinking


Call for enquiry 


The International Transport Workers Federation (ITF) and two Australian unions have demanded a full inquiry into the sinking of the 197,000-dwt Giant Step (built 1985). 

Between ten and 13 seafarers appear to have lost their lives after the ship broke up and sank off Japan in heavy weather on Friday. 

ITF Australian Coordinator Dean Summers called on Australia’s federal government to initiate a “detailed investigation” into the vessel and the fatalities. 

“This ship’s last port of call was Port Walcott and despite all attempts Pilbara Iron continues to reject ITF requests to have access to visiting seafarers on board ships both Dampier and Port Walcott,” he said. 

“The ITF have long held concerns for the welfare of crews in isolated ports who are a vital link in getting Australia’s products to international markets." 

He added: “When was this 21-year-old ship last checked by port state control to ensure it was sea worthy?” 

Maritime Union of Australia National Secretary Paddy Crumlin said: “This is very much a tragedy that may have been avoided.” 

Crumlin added: “A maritime disaster of this magnitude just does not happen without cause.” 

He said the industry needed to “understand the series of events” which led to this “unnecessary loss of life”. 

“Third world seafarers have become expedient commodities it seems, free of any regulatory support when they come to a privately owned port,” he said. 

Australian Workers’ Union National Secretary Bill Shorten said the Australian government had a “responsibility” to ensure that risks were not taken with the lives of seafarers who visited our waters, and that “international conventions” were met. 

“As a country, we bear a responsibility to ensure seafarers who are transporting Australian goods around the world are working in safe conditions,” Shorten said. 

“We don’t allow planes which are unsafe to take off from Australian private airports, why do we allow ships which are unsafe to depart Australian private ports” 
By Dale Wainwright in Singapore


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi 
This sort of thing is not as rare as it may seem. In fact, it is a common practise among shipowners, especially FoC ownwers. If they could get away with it, crews wouldn't be paid at all and have to supply their own food & stores.
The ITF have a magazine in which stories, like this, are reported. They are also trying to get agreements between owners & crews in ships that either don't have them, don't want them or are illegal. Crews are often intimidated by owners not to approach unions, & ITF personnal are exculded from boarding ships.There is also pressure put on families in some countries. If they do approach a union or someone for help.
The seamans missions have a big role in this type of work, due to the fact the crew turn to them first. They usually report this and a ship can be arrested or held until the matter is resolved. However, if this happens, the owners just simply abandon the ship and its crew to their fate, to avoid any legal action. The ship is then sold and the money from the sale is used to pay the crew. So it take a while for seaman to get their money. 
Another problem that has come to light, is that seafarers who do complain, & win compensation have it taken off them, upon returning home, and are blacklisted. They can then find it hard to obtain work elsewhere.
It usually happens with poorly paid crews, not just from the Far East, but Eastern Europe as well.
One ship I worked on had Polish crew. They had a similar problem. The shipowner paid a British agent, who then passed it to a Polish agent, the money, which he should have passed on to the crew. He didn't, he kept the money in a bank for a few weeks, collecting interest, before passing it on at a later date. The crew complained to the Captain when we were relaxing over a few drinks in the bar, (it was Christmas time). The Captain simply asked how the crew were doing, and how are coping with Christmas away from home. The replies started coming in that everything was OK. But something in their voices told the Captain, that something was wrong, and he pushed them for an answer. It was the wage problem. So he made notes on the problem and approached the company. The company was paying them on time and chased up the agent (British). He said the money was being passed on, on time. He then chased up the Polish agent, who prompty paid up. Things would be OK for a while and the same problem started again. Only this time the crew approach the Captain earlier. They had contacted the Polish agent direct to ask him about their wages, only to be told the company were not paying them. This is why they were reluctent to approach the Captain, for fear of losing their jobs. 
I don't how long this went on for due to me being transferred.

So this problem is very real, the reason the crews get so much sympathy from dockers. They usually have the guts to do something. 

This is a thought for Geoff. Can you imagine working for a company, and not get paid. You may also be away from family for a long time. How would you like it if it happened to you, and what would you do about it, or who would you turn to for help? As KPC states, things have to be very series to get a crew like this to go on strike.

Have a think about this, before condeming others for their actions, which are usually justified.

Regards
Karl


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Even though alot of us lost our jobs to third world country seamen its still not the right thing to do to exploit them they have the same rights as us. We have always been a different breed in the Merchant Navy and how many on site have asked when answering a mayday what nationality are they. Seamen are Seamen no matter what nationality, religion, color or creed are deserve that respect.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, doesn't the quote that they'll replace the Phillipinoes with another crew from the Phillipines ring a certain bell of "yerrr what".....????!!!!!

Rushie


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

I cannot believe that any shipowner/operator today, would be so stupid as to trade a ship internationally and not pay its crew at least the ITF minimum. To do otherwise would be an act of commercial suicide. There is no place like a ship for nursing a grievance and I would contend that there is more to this story than meets the eye.


----------



## KPC (Oct 7, 2005)

Always expect the full range of complaint, real or imagined from an Asian crew once you arrive on the Australian coast. "Right or wrong" they will always get sympathy from shoreside political elements out to obstruct any foreign flag vessel going about its business in their waters.
Geoff......You can believe it...it is happening more now than ever in our Brave New World of Deregulation and Captain Howards system of Single Vogage Permits. It is interesting to note you cite the "Asian" crews as the culprits ? Do I note an undertone here ? And who are the Shoreside Political Elements you speak of ? Statements like this are asking for comment and serious debate.


----------



## KPC (Oct 7, 2005)

The Reality
The International Transport Workers Federation ITF in Australia has been advised that a crew of Polish and Filipino Seafarers have refused to sail their fully loaded flag of convenience ship "Boreal" out of the South Australian Port Lincoln. 

It's a classic FOC mess said National ITF coordinator Dean Summers - Liberian flagged, German owned, polish officers, Filipino crew taking Australian wheat to the Sudan. Crew are paid whatever the German owners think is fair on pay day and are kept on board as long as the bosses want. 

This is everything the Howard government wants for Australian workers under his WorkChoices IR laws but these international seamen won't cop it. 

The crew have told the ITF that before they agree to sail they want the company to sign an ITF minimum wages and conditions agreement and while it is against the law in our country to actively support these brave workers we agree with the action from a human rights perspective. 

The treatment of these workers indicates what results in the erosion of workers rights. 

The ship is carrying 72,000 Tonnes of wheat to Sudan under AWB chartering arrangement. 

For any further comments please contact: 

Dean Summers 

ITF Coordinator Australia 

Ph: +61 2 9267 9134


----------



## Paul J Burke (May 19, 2006)

*re crew mutiny*

Can i just add some comment here ,as i have a nephew who is a seaman in the Philippines and i am well aware of the devious practices that go on there in relation to getting a ship.first of all the seaman has to "beg borrow or steal" an extremly large amount of money, which they can ill afford in the first place,to "grease"the Agencys palms. when they are lucky enough to get a ship,it doesnt end there. the Agency becomes a "leech" and gets a percentage of the seamans wage while he is on board for a 9- 12 month contract!!! all i can say is that there must be some very rich Shipping Agencys in the Philippines as this practice is rife.another point i must stress here ,is that Geoff said the shipowner would be stupid not to pay the I .T F.rate.for your information Geoff, it is common knowledge that a lot of foreign flagged ships carry 2 sets of wage records,1 that is I. T. F. related and another with the "real wage"being paid.of course when the I. T.F inspectors come on board, they produce the I .T .F record dont they!!! any seaman of any nationality or creed who has to leave his family for a period of 9 months or more ,is under constant stress from day 1, in this day and age.


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

Paul, I agree entirely with what you say but your comments here move into a far greater realm, ie that of 3rd.world corruption. How a seaman "spends" his income is something quite beyond the control of Master or Owner, but there is some justice out there. You may recall the case, some years ago of a "double article" instance that came before the courts in the USA, and successfully against a large Japanese line operator who incurred compensation penalties running into tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Paul J Burke said:


> Can i just add some comment here ,as i have a nephew who is a seaman in the Philippines and i am well aware of the devious practices that go on there in relation to getting a ship.first of all the seaman has to "beg borrow or steal" an extremly large amount of money, which they can ill afford in the first place,to "grease"the Agencys palms. when they are lucky enough to get a ship,it doesnt end there. the Agency becomes a "leech" and gets a percentage of the seamans wage while he is on board for a 9- 12 month contract!!! all i can say is that there must be some very rich Shipping Agencys in the Philippines as this practice is rife.another point i must stress here ,is that Geoff said the shipowner would be stupid not to pay the I .T F.rate.for your information Geoff, it is common knowledge that a lot of foreign flagged ships carry 2 sets of wage records,1 that is I. T. F. related and another with the "real wage"being paid.of course when the I. T.F inspectors come on board, they produce the I .T .F record dont they!!! any seaman of any nationality or creed who has to leave his family for a period of 9 months or more ,is under constant stress from day 1, in this day and age.



Paul I agree with what you have said.

I have a brother in law and a nephew in the Philippines who are seamen, the brother in law is a 2nd Mate, and even though they are getting ripped off by the agency and the other corruption in the Philippines, they are still making a fortune compared to the wages at home in the Philippines.

Cheers Frank


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Frank, you are so right about the corruption here mate. Everything here is to do with money mate. Cost a fortune to get papers processed for my stepson to get to england through an agency. he is there now doing the job of an english nurse for half the wages and thinks he is making a fortune. I have a mates wife guaranteed a job with a company in america, start as soon as you arrive they say. the agency wants 350,000 pesos to sort the papers for her to go.
How do i open an agency Frank i need to get rich quick mate ...LOL


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

If anyone wants to read about one very unhappy ship look into todays "The Guardian" and read "Four years at sea, just metres from shore:"living hell! of stranded UAE ship"
It describes the sorry plight of the crew of Panamanian flagged MT Iba who have basically been abandoned by the owners with 32 months wages owed to the crew of 5
When I look back to some of the moans in my shipping days it seems like another world!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

It was another world !.


----------

